# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R27 Šifre za volontere

## Frida

Na svakoj rasprodaji naše volonterke i volonteri marljivo rade i obave veliki i opsežan posao. Neki od njih sudjeluju na rasprodaji i kao prodavatelji, a interes za šifre je uvijek velik, zapravo, izgleda da ih je premalo.

Da bi se odužili volonterkama i volonterima odlučili smo da njih 15 sa najviše odrađenih sati ima pravo na šifru prije službene podjele. Minimum za dobiti šifru su odrađena 3 sata.

Ovoga puta svojim radom šifre su zaslužile/i:

anela lazić
svetlana veseli
gabrijela marinac
nadica mladiček
dragica fijan
jasna benić kunac
slavica borevković
ivona perišić živković
nataša špiranec
marija crnogaj
ana muškić
jasminka borovečki bat
dijana ivanković
martina škvorc
petra landeka

Molim sve zainteresirane da mi se jave na mail frida.roda@gmail.com najkasnije do 05.02.11., napišite mi ime i prezime adresu i broj telefona/mobitela.

 :Heart:

----------

